
A new anti-aging therapy is starting its first human trial – it costs $1M - AdrienLemaire
https://singularityhub.com/2019/12/16/a-new-anti-aging-therapy-is-starting-its-first-human-trial-and-it-costs-1-million/
======
ALittleLight
This article links to one that seems much more compelling.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02638-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02638-w)

I've been thinking about aging interventions lately. My grandfather passed
this year, and my grandmother is in poor shape. She's confined to a wheel
chair and she's very frail.

Recently, while I was visiting her, she asked about where I was living now,
and I told her, and she then asked me if I kept up with <My name> who also
lived out there. I smiled, and said that I did, since I don't know what else
to say. It hurts to remember her though compared to her current state. When
she's more lucid, she talks expectantly of her coming death. Her life now is
mainly sleeping and eating with occasional car ride or visit.

I wonder about how ethical it would or wouldn't be to treat her with an
experimental aging treatment. The linked article mentions HGH, plus DHEA, and
metformin, taken together, reduced 6/6 epigenetic age markers for 9/9
participants. That seems really promising.

I know I could get the paper and find more detailed information about the
dosage. I know I could talk to doctors about the safety of it. I'm confident I
could convince my grandmother's nurse to administer the additional
medication...

It's tough to think about, because, on the one hand, I know it's weird and
strange and sounds immoral for an unqualified person to run medical
experiments on his grandmother. On the other hand, I also know that her
current life is bad and she will soon die. It's just hard for me to conclude
that waiting for her death is a better answer than experimenting.

~~~
duelingjello
I recently lost two widow/er grandparents within a week of each other. One
committed suicide by starving themselves to death, the other had dementia
likely from being sedentary, poor diet and being 96.

Stay as healthy and active as you possibly can and your odds of going senile
or in a nursing home can be minimized.

\- Instead of fish oil; very fresh, small, oily fish daily.

\- Japanese diet.

\- Metformin.

\- Significant low-impact, high-extertion exercise.

\- 14hr fasting.

\- Keeping busy, never "retire."

~~~
MuricaFYeah
> One committed suicide by starving themselves to death

Don't mean to sound insensitive, but how exactly does one starve one self to
death? Did this person had no visits, no family and nobody around watching as
this happened? It's not exactly a quick or painless death right?

~~~
ThalesX
My great-grand mother told me stories of her father.

When he was bedridden by old age he decided to stop eating and that he did.

He was cared by his family but he decided to refuse eating and drinking.

Story has it that just before passing, he asked for a glass of water, drank it
all and soon after passed.

I think this should also be taken in the context of the times when death was a
different kind of subject I guess.

------
sunstone
And then you have them sign a waiver saying the treatment may be fatal and
bingo! the perfect business plan.

